# Seeking employment in Tucson, Az. billing/coding



## tangaroo48 (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm seeking employement in medical billing/coding. I have my certificate in medical billing/coding from Pima Community College. I'm in the process of studying for my national certification (CPC). My internship was done in a family practice office for 10 weeks.  In my intership I coded incounter forms, used medisoft program, greeted patients. I enjoyed the time in this office. 
       I'm very enthusiastic in starting a career in medical billing/coding.


----------

